

Ask HN: Here is my Minimal Product. Looking to make it Viable. Any suggestions? - nico_h

Hi HN<p>Here is my M(V)P. I am looking for feedback concerning the site, the app and the Java application.<p>I am getting into marketing it, and while I created the app for myself, I would like to know what market you think would be interested in it :-)<p>Thank you very much<p>site: http://www.displayator.com<p>edit: It is an app for viewing high resolution images on the iPhone. You know, the ones that iTunes downsamples before syncing them on your iDevice. The java app is needed to transform the image in such a way that viewing a 20,000 x 10,000 pixel image on the device does not crash it.
======
ricardobeat
You just skipped MVP. It's not about the product, but building knowledge on
your market and then acting on it. Since you just built it you are at a
greater risk of failing :) See the article at
[http://radoff.com/blog/2010/05/04/minimum-viable-product-
ran...](http://radoff.com/blog/2010/05/04/minimum-viable-product-rant/) to get
the irony in your post.

That said, it looks great, and will certainly appeal to photographers and
anyone dealing with maps, art scans and the like. You just have to hope the
market is actually there and reach them somehow!

I might be wrong, but I think the latest Macs aren't shipping with Java, it
could be a problem.

~~~
nico_h
Thanks for the link! Still working on the "somehow". Yeah, the irony is also
that I build the Java application on a Mac.

------
adyus
This is a really cool app and I agree that photographers could be a target
market.

One thing I've always wanted to see from apps like this: you should be able to
push a button that 'pins' the image in virtual space, and when you move the
phone, it acts like a window on that image. This can be done using the various
movement sensors on the phones.

------
Brewer
This is really cool! Feel free to make an Android version!

~~~
nico_h
Thanks :-) Well, if I can sustain myself with this app, maybe I will :-)

------
nico_h
clickable : <http://www.displayator.com>

------
Mz
It's really beautiful. I was surprised by the site. Your remarks made it sound
to me like it was slapped together and incomplete. Perhaps you can elaborate
on what you feel is needed to make it "viable"?

Best of luck.

~~~
nico_h
Thanks!

Basically, I would really like to know who to market it to. Art students?
Photographers? Globe trotters?

I got 3 sales (Italy, Sweden, China) when the price was 10$ at launch time,
but as I haven't put analytics into it, I don't know what they do with the
app.

~~~
Mz
I have a certificate in GIS (unfortunately, no related work experience). I was
thinking how great it is for maps. You touched on that: _Keep a copy of all
your favorite transport network maps in your pocket._ I think the wording is
awkward and should be worked on. And you need to point out how/why this is
such a great option for maps. Then target travel sites or some such? Not
saying that should be your only market, just hoping it's a place for you to
start.

Makes me wish I had the type device this works on. It looks really amazing (to
me, but I don't get out much :-/).

Good luck.

~~~
ricardobeat
PDF kind of already does that. I haven't tried the app though, might have
better performance.

~~~
nico_h
Well, it definitely has better performance. Once you've saved your pdf at 300
dpi as a PNG and passed it through the Java app.

If I may say so :-)

